# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Sleep Paralysis - What Kinda Hallucinations Do You Get?

## horsebucket

All sorts of crazy stuff happens in sleep paralysis and its good fun but the tactile hallucinations are pretty irritating. Heres the ones I get often
1.) Jagged objects poking me in the back - its not that bad that one
2.) Dogs biting my feet/hands - Feels just like a dog biting my foot but like its playing cuz it doesn't really hurt. 
3.) Cat claws - You know your petting a cat and it starts digging its claws into your leg
4.) Power hose - Feels like getting sprayed with a power hose. It feels good in a real aggitating kinda way.
5.) Getting hugged from behind - Its a bit unsettling this one. An imaginary elbow gets usually gets rid of it though.

----------


## Freemorph1

I haven't had an LD with the SP WILD tech but sometimes i see faint colored, flashy objects and sometimes theres a flash of light. As the SP part i feel numb and tingly almost like im about to just float off the bed and into sky. Lol so close it seems to a WILD but you dont need to SP to do so.

----------


## Airshrimp777

when i try sleep paralysis i am always too afraid to continue, but there is usually a banging noise, white noise, floating shadows, or a stinging sensation all over my body.

----------


## Lafos

I've only had SP a few times, and each time it's the same. My jaw cracks very loudly and I spin in my bed. Everything turns to static and static sounds and I see the colours red, yellow, and blue start to flash very quickly infront of me. Then I fall asleep.. i've never made it past there.

----------


## CWHunt456

Same since I was around 4 (before I knew that it had a name).  I lift off my bed and suddenly a hand touches my back and tickles it while I turn like I'm being skewered and being turned under a fire.  Then I hear rattling and I say, "Screw this I can't stand the tickling!"

----------


## Lulian

1) Someone/something pulling my arm
2) Something moving up and down my arm
3) Bugs crawling up my legs
4) Loud chopping noises
5) Some weird looping sound

I look forward to seeing, hearing, and feeling more every night.

----------


## LucidOnion

I experience A sound of some large object crashing behind me, even when my bedposts are facing a wall. I also experience a dog licking my leg. I get pretty frightened about this halfway in, and freak out.

----------


## Metaphyz1k

Minimal visual hallucinations, mostly consisting of fleeting and dully flashing imagery. I sometimes hear an eerie hum, but I always feel a "slipping" of my body indicative of the transitional shift in my consciousness. On occasion, I'll experience stronger vibrations but nothing too out of the ordinary. I guess I need to work on my visualization so WILDing can be more psychedelic so to speak.

----------


## taylor

> I experience A sound of some large object crashing behind me, even when my bedposts are facing a wall. I also experience a dog licking my leg. I get pretty frightened about this halfway in, and freak out.



I always here something crashing and I look around only to find that everything is still where its supposed to be
 ::D:

----------


## taylor

when I was younger, 4, 5, I used to wake up in the middle of the night and see one of my parents standing in the corner of my room, just staring at me, I would wave or try to talk to them but they would always fade away

----------


## LucidOnion

> when I was younger, 4, 5, I used to wake up in the middle of the night and see one of my parents standing in the corner of my room, just staring at me, I would wave or try to talk to them but they would always fade away



.                                                                               That's creepy. >.> I've never experienced hallucinations like that.

----------


## Moonlit_Jade

A lot of the time, I get jarring sounds when I'm trying to fall asleep.  By that I mean they always sound "rough", like the sound of a tesla coil, velcro, a zipper, or a generic ripping noise.  They always sound pretty loud when they happen.

----------


## Stormcaller

First one looked like Lady Death and I never seen or heard about that comic at all before then though her voice was different.

A Grey (alien).

A cat clawing at my back.

----------


## 44CalibreSunlight

> when I was younger, 4, 5, I used to wake up in the middle of the night and see one of my parents standing in the corner of my room, just staring at me, I would wave or try to talk to them but they would always fade away



I've experienced that exact same thing when I experimented with Gravol. Which sorta erases the barrier between imagination and reality. You could be looking at something, then you space out without realising it and hallucinate while you're spaced out, so it prevents competition from your senses, cause you're spaced. 

I was going to bed and I thought my friends were in the room but I couldn't see them, and when they left, one of them came back in and stood at the edge of the door, just staring at me. and I didn't see anything abnormal about it. Then I reached up and tried to touch his hand, but he just vanished.

It was creepy.

----------


## michelle

I've had many SPs(probably 100+). They all happens in different ways. Sometimes just a feeling of presence, evil. Trying to wake up but not being able to, not being able to move. 

The strongest i remember though.... A few days ago i had one, and my whole body was shaking like being shoot with electricity. It was scary, but since i'm exploring LD and stuff now, i'm trying to calm down and just relax and turn it into something else.... Like LD. 

One of the worst, before i even knew about SP. I "woke up", and tried to turn on the light. Realized i couldnt move, then an intensive "ball" of light came flying against me from the roof. It did hit me and i was being "electrified." Then this happened 3 or 4 times again, before i finally woke up, for real. It was pure evil cause everytime i thought i was going to die every time.

Sometimes i hear steps of people moving on the roof and i have the feeling they are coming towards me. 

As i said everytime different story but always scary as hell!

----------


## Dyonisio

It's only happened to me once. I heard doors opening and closing and a lot of voices, as if I were in a school cafeteria of sorts.

----------


## Kaylor

For me, I usually see little circles of light outline my vision, and it feels like someone pulled my eyes down into my head, and my vision gets really sphere like.

----------


## Kanious

Tactile ones, i feel so heavy and falling like i'm falling from a big tower...

A porr breathing...

Nothing visual i think...

But a buzzing/ringing in my ears thar increases so hard, increases so hard that there's a time that i can "see" the noise...[when i can "see" the noise i'm so close to enter the dream]...

I feel too some yells [yells with my voice, this sometimes confuses me]

----------


## bigj_1992

ive only experienced SP once well since i found out what it was...  And i heard a loud banging sounded like an axe hitting wood or something, and i constantly heard a loud evil laugh, i also seen a black shadow,, and i might have seen shadow of an axe hitting wood but not sure.

----------


## Windowlicker

A few times I've heard voices.
"Why are you leaving me?"
"He knows who you are..."
Etc.
Once I heard a whistle when I started to fall back asleep.
Once it felt like a spider was crawling on my arm.

Weird stuff, haha.

----------


## Evercy

I get huuge vibrations like I'm on an electric chair... Except it doesn't hurt. I also hear whispering and shouting

----------

